# St. Louis-area member feedback



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone had any experience with a company *Audio & More* in Columbia, IL which is near St. Louis. In particular, they appear to have a showroom as well as a CNC shop and are building their own line of speakers: *SES*. On the off-chance someone would be willing to take a listen/look at their products/store for me, please send a pm- thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did ya hear back from anyone?


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

mechman said:


> Did ya hear back from anyone?


Not yet...


----------

